# bb30& 7800 bb ?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I just got a caad 10 frame and I wanna use the 7800 crank with it ,what kind of adaptors or reducers do I need or should I get another crank?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Use BB30 bearings and this with your 7800 crank:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...wheels-mfg-bb30-adapter-for-shimano-7624.html

Asad


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

thanx ,I found those last night after a long search nite,did u ever use these ,any problems ?


----------



## endomaster (Jan 5, 2006)

Vette, did you end up using these adapters? I'm in the same boat and came across this thread, curious to see what you thought of these if you went this route.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

yeh I did but took them out and got a hollowgram crank off e bay along with a park install tool


----------

